# Import RHD



## HelenN (Jan 7, 2020)

Does anyone know where the regulations are about importing cars, specifically about importing an RHD. Thanks.


----------



## amcinfrance (Jun 16, 2020)

The whole process is outlined in a web site called ravingretirees. You need to change the direction the headlights point, and there might be an issue if your rear foglight is on the RHS. I'm not sure about that. If the car is not made in the EU you will have little or no chance of registering it in Portugal.


----------



## Strontium (Sep 16, 2015)

amcinfrance said:


> The whole process is outlined in a web site called ravingretirees. You need to change the direction the headlights point, and there might be an issue if your rear foglight is on the RHS. I'm not sure about that. If the car is not made in the EU you will have little or no chance of registering it in Portugal.


That's misleading as it's incorrect. 
I have imported vehicles from outside the EU (not to Portugal) and mainly it needs the tax paying (VAT) and a COC for the EU then all the usual country centric matters ie lights, speedo. Lights usually have to be the EU approved ones not just point "over that way". Even easier in some places is a import vehicle over 10 years doesn't need COC. For Portugal centric regulations there's a load on this site but they change - current discussion tween EU and Portugal about car related tax - which is the usual reason people don't bother unless they manage to get into the "tax free" category of one vehicle per new resident.


----------



## Strontium (Sep 16, 2015)

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/p...546-faqs-lots-useful-info-2.html#post13504402


----------



## HelenN (Jan 7, 2020)

Thanks for the info. I just wondered whether RHD cars are in theory OK. I know in some other EU countries they have stopped letting people import them.


----------



## Strontium (Sep 16, 2015)

As the "one car tax free per new resident" includes those immigrating from the UK and it need to be a car they have owned in the country they are from there are a number of RHD vehicles imported and registered every year. There is an issue with campers/caravans if the external accommodation access door is on LHS


----------

